# What breed is this rabbit?



## brentr (Oct 12, 2011)

My friend brought over her rabbit doe to be bred.  SURPRISE!!  Her doe is a buck...  She got the rabbit at TSC last spring.   It is a nice big, healthy rabbit (maybe even a little too plump).  She has no idea of its parentage.  I'm uploading some pics to have the BHY gang weigh in on breed possibilities.  Sizewise, it is as big as my NZW does.  I haven't weighed him, but he is probably +/- 9 lbs.  I think he is pretty, I like spotted rabbits.  He would be classified as a "broken" color, right?

BTW, he has brown eyes, if that helps.

So BYH....ID that rabbit!!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 12, 2011)

He looks like he has some Flemish in him, not sure what else he would be mixed with.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 13, 2011)

Sweet buck.  Not really good at IDing rabbits yet.  Have to agree with a little Flemish mix too.    Maybe mixture of California too?  

He will throw some color though.  Pretty pattern.  Good Luck.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 13, 2011)

Broken Orange, possibly NZ mix.

Shannon


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 13, 2011)

Doesn't look like a broken orange, looks more like a broken chestnut agouti.


----------



## flemish lops (Oct 14, 2011)

He kind of looks like he is a Flemish and NZ mix. Though I don't know if NZ or FG have broken colors


----------



## Genipher (Oct 14, 2011)

So is the friend now going to need a doe?


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 14, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like a broken orange, looks more like a broken chestnut agouti.


Yeah, from the back he does, but from the front it looks more orange...I was waffling...LOL!


----------



## brentr (Oct 14, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> So is the friend now going to need a doe?


Not sure if she is going to get a doe or give up the rabbit...I know a good home for him!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 11, 2011)

it is a broken red new zealand completely showable


----------

